
Disney Prevails in Hunt for Fox as Comcast Drops Bid - critium
https://www.npr.org/2018/07/19/630439333/disney-prevails-in-hunt-for-fox-as-comcast-drops-bid
======
critium
From the Article

>>> A top U.S. Justice Department official, Makan Delrahim, praised the deal
as being carefully sculpted to avoid antitrust concerns, signaling federal
regulators were unlikely to block it. That stance is all the more notable
given his continued efforts to kill on antitrust grounds the AT&T acquisition
of Time Warner, a combination of a telecoms giant and an entertainment
powerhouse that have little overlapping commerce. The Justice Department is
appealing a judge's ruling that swept aside all objections to the AT&T/Time
Warner merger.

